# S7 200 300 oder 400 komplett löschen



## speedyspeedy (9 April 2008)

Hallo kann mir einer sagen wie man eine s7 komplett löscht auch die Speicherkarte damit ich mit den Programieren beginnen kann.
Bin noch neu auf den Gebiet habe mir ein Buch S7 Crash Kurs zugelegt da ist es eigentlich gut beschrieben kann aber bei meiner Software den Menüpunkt "Bausteine löschen" nicht finden im Simatic Manager.
Kann mir einer helfen???


----------



## vierlagig (9 April 2008)

"Zielsystem" -> "Diagnose/Einstellungen" -> "Urlöschen..."


----------



## marlob (9 April 2008)

Und 
Zielsystem > Urlöschen
bei einer 200er


----------



## Rudi (9 April 2008)

*urlöschen*

1. Projekt öffnen
2. Simatic-Station anklicken
3. Oben in der Menüleiste auf Zielstation gehen
4. Dann erscheint eine Auswahl . Darin urlöschen anklicken.
5. Evtl. danach RAM nach ROM kopieren.


War wieder zu langsam !!


----------



## vierlagig (9 April 2008)

Rudi schrieb:


> 1. Projekt öffnen
> 2. Simatic-Station anklicken
> 3. Oben in der Menüleiste auf Zielstation gehen
> 4. Dann erscheint eine Auswahl . Darin urlöschen anklicken.
> ...



nich schlimm, denn der RAM nach ROM vorgang ist ja noch nicht genannt worden ... wobei ich mich frage ob dabei der ROM wirklich vollständig gelöscht wird und mit dem leeren RAM gefüllt wird 

[edit] erst suchen, dann antworten 

hier stehts *Was bewirkt die STEP 7-Funktion "RAM nach ROM kopieren"?
*
[/edit]


----------



## Perfektionist (9 April 2008)

doch immer wieder erstaunlich, dass scheinbar so einfache Fragen keine einfachen Antworten kennen  

urlöschen - ist das das Löschen der CPU mitsamt den Daten auf der MMC?


----------



## vierlagig (9 April 2008)

Perfektionist schrieb:


> doch immer wieder erstaunlich, dass scheinbar so einfache Fragen keine einfachen Antworten kennen
> urlöschen - ist das das Löschen der CPU mitsamt den Daten auf der MMC?


Step7-Hilfe "Urlöschen des CPU-Speichers"


> Wenn eine Memory Card gesteckt ist, kopiert die CPU nach dem Urlöschen den Inhalt der Memory Card in den internen Ladespeicher.


heißt: karte raus, urlöschen, karte rein, ram nach rom


----------



## Helferlein (9 April 2008)

*Urlöschen*

Der sicherste Weg ist, dass man die Karte in einem PG oder USB-Prommer löscht. Wenn man die Karte rausnimmt und Urlöscht und man dann die Karte wieder rein macht, kann es sein, dass die CPU einen Neustart braucht, wodurch die CPU wieder das alte Programm von der Karte holt.

Helferlein


----------



## AUDSUPERUSER (9 April 2008)

Bringen sie den Schalter in die Stellung MRES und halten sie ihn solange fest (ca. 9 sec), bis die Stop LED dauerhaft leuchtet.

Innerhalb der nächsten 3 Sekunden müssen Sie den Schalter loslassen und erneut in die Stellung MRES bringen. Die Stop LED blinkt nun während der Formatierung.

So kann mann lt. Siemens MMC löschen, das man sie auch in einer anderen CPU verwenden kann.
Funktioniert manchmal auch.

Gruss
Audsuperuser


----------



## AUDSUPERUSER (9 April 2008)

Helferlein schrieb:


> Der sicherste Weg ist, dass man die Karte in einem PG oder USB-Prommer löscht. Wenn man die Karte rausnimmt und Urlöscht und man dann die Karte wieder rein macht, kann es sein, dass die CPU einen Neustart braucht, wodurch die CPU wieder das alte Programm von der Karte holt.
> 
> Helferlein


 
Wohl dem, der so ein Gerät besitzt und auch dabei hat.

Gruss
Audsuperuser


----------



## OHGN (9 April 2008)

Das einfachste und sicherste ist:

-> erreichbare Teilnehmer
-> Bausteinordner öffnen
-> alles markieren und löschen
-> danach sicherheithalber nochmal "urlöschen" durchführen


----------



## AUDSUPERUSER (9 April 2008)

OHGN schrieb:


> Das einfachste und sicherste ist:
> 
> -> erreichbare Teilnehmer
> -> Bausteinordner öffnen
> ...


 
Gebe ich Dir 100% recht.

Nur wenn Du das in einer 315 machst, und die MMC hinterher in eine 317
steckst, funktioniert das nicht.
Da bleibt nur der Weg über den Betriebsartenschalter.

Gruss
Audsuperuser


----------



## vierlagig (9 April 2008)

AUDSUPERUSER schrieb:


> Funktioniert *manchmal* auch.



*ROFL**ACK*


----------



## speedyspeedy (9 April 2008)

Hallo Danke für euere Antworten nur funktionieren tud bei mir kar nichts.Urlöschen weis ich das es nicht funktioniert .Urlöschen wird das rom in ram kopiert somit kann ich mit urlöschen nicht die rom löschen.Das mit den schalter umstellen 9sek und so hat auch nicht funktioniert.Baugruppenlöschen habe ich versucht nur kann ich die SFC und SFB nicht löschen wie funktioniert das oder kann ich irgenwie das ganze überschreiben??auch die Karte???.Ich möchte einfach alles löschen Karte und Rom und Ram mit meiner step 5.4 Software .Gelesen habe ich schon viel aber irgendwann nach x mal ausprbieren habe ich keine Lust mehr darum frage ich euch erfahrenen Programierer.


----------



## vierlagig (9 April 2008)

ich rate davon ab SFC und SFB zu löschen  ...

... allein der versuch wird kläglich scheitern und man wird nur immer frustrierter ...

... *S*ystem*F*un*C*tionen sind in der CPU implementiert und können nicht gelöscht werden ...


----------



## AUDSUPERUSER (9 April 2008)

speedyspeedy schrieb:


> Hallo Danke für euere Antworten nur funktionieren tud bei mir kar nichts.Urlöschen weis ich das es nicht funktioniert .Urlöschen wird das rom in ram kopiert somit kann ich mit urlöschen nicht die rom löschen.Das mit den schalter umstellen 9sek und so hat auch nicht funktioniert.Baugruppenlöschen habe ich versucht nur kann ich die SFC und SFB nicht löschen wie funktioniert das oder kann ich irgenwie das ganze überschreiben??auch die Karte???.Ich möchte einfach alles löschen Karte und Rom und Ram mit meiner step 5.4 Software .Gelesen habe ich schon viel aber irgendwann nach x mal ausprbieren habe ich keine Lust mehr darum frage ich euch erfahrenen Programierer.


 
Wie kommst du den auf die Glorreiche Idee SFB und SFC zu löschen. Die sind auf der CPU hinterlegt, und sollten auch da bleiben.
Hast du das mit MRES mehrmals probiert. 
Selbst 4L hat zugestimmt, dass dies selten beim ersten mal funktioniert.
Gruss
Audsuperuser


----------



## OHGN (9 April 2008)

speedyspeedy schrieb:


> Baugruppenlöschen habe ich versucht nur kann ich die SFC und SFB nicht löschen wie funktioniert das oder kann ich irgenwie das ganze überschreiben??auch die Karte???.Ich möchte einfach alles löschen Karte und Rom und Ram mit meiner step 5.4 Software.


Wenn Du das so machst wie ich hier beschrieben habe fragt dich Step7:


> Systemfunktionen (SFC) und Systemfunktionsbausteine (SFB) können online nicht gelöscht werden.
> Soll die Funktion fortgesetzt werden?
> 
> Ja____Nein


Wenn Du jetzt auf "Ja" klickst dürfte das gesamte Programm von der CPU und von der MMC gelöscht werden. An den SFC und SFB solltest Du dich nicht weiter stören, das sind wie der Name schon sagt fest in der CPU integrierte Funktionen.


----------



## speedyspeedy (9 April 2008)

AUDSUPERUSER schrieb:


> Wie kommst du den auf die Glorreiche Idee SFB und SFC zu löschen. Die sind auf der CPU hinterlegt, und sollten auch da bleiben.
> Hast du das mit MRES mehrmals probiert.
> Selbst 4L hat zugestimmt, dass dies selten beim ersten mal funktioniert.
> Gruss
> Audsuperuser


 

Habe das mit der MRES ausprobiert habe den Schalter von Stop aus MRES geschaltet und hat genau dreimal geblinkt dann dauernd geleuchtet.Dann wieder Stop und wieder daselbe passiert.
Aber mal eine Frage die SFB und SFC sind die auch bei einer neu gekauften Version drauf also die sind fest drinnen und können nicht gelöscht werden.
Ist das richtig und wann weis ich ob die Speicherkarte leer ist??


----------



## vierlagig (9 April 2008)

speedyspeedy schrieb:


> Aber mal eine Frage die SFB und SFC sind die auch bei einer neu gekauften Version drauf also die sind fest drinnen und können nicht gelöscht werden.  Ist das richtig



ja, ja, ja und ja

nur die anzahl ist unterschiedlich, je nach ausgabestand und version


----------



## speedyspeedy (9 April 2008)

vierlagig schrieb:


> ja, ja, ja und ja
> 
> nur die anzahl ist unterschiedlich, je nach ausgabestand und version


Habe noch eine Siemens ET200L  wie funktioniert da das löschen genauso und brauche ich da einen anderen mpi adapter???


----------



## vierlagig (9 April 2008)

speedyspeedy schrieb:


> Habe noch eine Siemens ET200L  wie funktioniert da das löschen genauso und brauche ich da einen anderen mpi adapter???



die ET200L ist Profibus-Perepherie, da ist kein Anwender-Programm drin nur eine Profibus-Adresse ... nix mit urlöschen


----------



## speedyspeedy (9 April 2008)

vierlagig schrieb:


> die ET200L ist Profibus-Perepherie, da ist kein Anwender-Programm drin nur eine Profibus-Adresse ... nix mit urlöschen


Mir geht es eigentlich darum .Habe in den letzten 6 Jahren immer wieder SPS teile gesammelt die aus alten anlagen stammen S5 S7 .Wenn ich einmal sehr viel Zeit habe dann wollte ich mich damit auseinandersetzten.
Habe mir einen MPI Adapter gekauft und eine Software Step 7 und wollte ein bischen programieren lernen und einen Teil davon behalten und den anderen verkaufen aber wollte nicht das da irgendwelche Daten drauf sind 
wenn ich sie verkaufe.Also sind bei et200 L und ET 200S keine daten drauf und bei der 300 und 400 muß ich löschen.Habe noch ein paar repeater rumliegen da müßte aber auch nichts drauf sein oder??


----------



## vierlagig (9 April 2008)

speedyspeedy schrieb:


> Also sind bei et200 L und ET 200S keine daten drauf und bei der 300 und 400 muß ich löschen.Habe noch ein paar repeater rumliegen da müßte aber auch nichts drauf sein oder??



bei der ET200S gibt es u.a. die IM151-7 CPUs ... urlöschen! ... repeater sind anwenderprogrammfrei


----------



## speedyspeedy (9 April 2008)

vierlagig schrieb:


> bei der ET200S gibt es u.a. die IM151-7 CPUs ... urlöschen! ... repeater sind anwenderprogrammfrei


Also die ET 200L haben nichts drauf aber die ET200s schon kann ich die mit meinen MPI adapter und software löschen??


----------



## vierlagig (9 April 2008)

speedyspeedy schrieb:


> Also die ET 200L haben nichts drauf aber die ET200s schon kann ich die mit meinen MPI adapter und software löschen??



wenn es eine ET200S IM151-7 CPU ist kann da was drauf sein ... urlöschen geht da auch über den betriebsartenschalter


----------



## speedyspeedy (9 April 2008)

vierlagig schrieb:


> wenn es eine ET200S IM151-7 CPU ist kann da was drauf sein ... urlöschen geht da auch über den betriebsartenschalter


es ist eine im 151-1Standart und hat keinen betriebsartenschalter


----------



## speedyspeedy (9 April 2008)

speedyspeedy schrieb:


> es ist eine im 151-1Standart und hat keinen betriebsartenschalter


Danke das Du mir geholfen hast !!


----------

